# Test post with Pictures. Rocky River silver mine



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok I'm going to give this a try and see if it works...
Since just before Halloween I had been without my laptop working and I was not able to post with pictures.
Well since then I've had a few projects that I've been working on. The first was the Rocky River silver mine. 
Here are some pictures..




























I had used parts of 4 different buildings to build the mine complex. Being I had to use 4 ft curves it limits me to stick to using ore cars.
Last night I moved the cars so you can see more details and figures.






































Oh Deer !!!! I had to add some animals too.





























So I still have some more detail work to do/add and I need to hook up the light poles and interior lights. 
But what do you think ??? I think it would work on a NG layout as well as my SG layout.

Rocky


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Rocky. Chuck.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good Rocky , you have a good eye for putting buildings together to create a great set and a great scene 
Dennis


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That really looks nice, Rocky. Looks like one of the buildings you started with is the Piko gravel works?? I have that (alone) on my railroad, and on my railroad it's a coal mine tipple!! Your addition to that, though, really makes it looks like a going operation.

Ed


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Rocky, 
Great you can upload and show pics. Now you need to re-size them to be a bit (lot) smaller please. 

1,093.6 KB (1,119,850 bytes) for the last pic alone is way too big. It should come down to less than 100k without any loss of quality. 
Not all of us are on unlimited downloads. I get just 2.5 Gig a month using a Radio 3g connection.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I did shrink them down B-4 posting them in the editor like Dwight taught me to do. 
If they were un-shrunk, they would stretch the screen wider. I never had problems with this B-4. I can only wonder if this is due to the forums being screwed up. Is everyone else having problems with the pictures being big ??? I had shank them in the editor to 1024 pixels wide with proportional height to keep the picture right.

Rocky


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Your pictures look fine to me - could be a lot wider on my screen.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Properties on my PC shows they are 800x450 which should be good.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, I think that the maximum width is 800.


A couple of days ago I misdirected a reply comment. I said "Randy" not "Rocky", a senior moment. The post is in the TEST thread on "30 Dec 2013 11:25 AM". It describes how I can change the size of a picture within the MLS framework. I'm not sure where your pictures are stored, but this works for MLS. If you load using the mountain and pencil in the tool bar it should work for you.

Chuck

The add reply tool bar is working for me.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I had shank them in the editor to 1024 pixels wide with proportional height to keep the picture right.I resized them to 800 pixels wide, which btw Rocky, is the maximum allowable width, NOT 1024. 

What Tony refers to is that, while you can use the MLS editor to resize the width that MLS will display the image, that has no effect on file size. Common sense tells us that the more total pixels there are in an image, the more data that image will contain and, consequently, the larger the file size will become. 

The only way to reduce FILE SIZE is to use an image processing program and physically resize the image to a lower pixel count and/or increase the compression with which the image is saved (JPEG is one such form of compression).


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can set the DPI when resizing make it about 96 DPI which is perfectly adequate for screen resolution.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky great looking set of buildings. I also seen a few hockey sticks eh.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's just my collection of sticks. Some are former player sticks that are autographed, but all my gear is hanging in the hallway next to one of Marty St. Louis's stick I got from him after a game do in Tampa a few years back. One thing's for sure, it 's cold enough outside here now to have ice and play puck.

Rocky


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Great combination rockey, if you evervisit australia you are welcome to visit, play trains and ice hockey...


----------

